# post your turkey mounts



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Somebody has got to have some pics!


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Some of my birds.


----------



## jdubbscummins (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for posting!!!


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

*Turkey*


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Adam Spittler said:


> Some of my birds.


Nice birds and mounts.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's my wife's gobbler I like this mount


----------



## jdubbscummins (Oct 13, 2011)

Some sweet mounts keep em coming


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## jdubbscummins (Oct 13, 2011)

Some very cool mounts


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Love that hen mount with the chicks!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

mrjeffro said:


> Love that hen mount with the chicks!


X2....Never seen one like that before.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Adam Spittler said:


> Some of my birds.


I love how your birds are all standing on the states I'm assuming you killed them in. That's a pretty good idea. I also like the one you have standing on a pedestal mount that's shaped like a box call. Very Very Nice!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Very awesome mounts!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Matt D said:


> View attachment 1348790
> View attachment 1348791


Very nice!


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

That hen and poults is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. That's beautiful


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wonder where he got the chicks?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

beartruth211624 said:


> Wonder where he got the chicks?


Someone that raises turkeys I would assume.


----------

